# Software suspend 2 and ATI problem [SOLVED]

## TemplarKnight

Ok, here's the prob:

I resently upgraded my kernel from linux-2.6.12-suspend2-r6 to linux-2.6.14-suspend2-r7. All was working ok, hibernation too without any extra changes (i had already configured it ok with my previous kernel, hibernate_script, etc..). 

However, today i upgraded my ati driver to 8.19.10 (from 8.14.sothething) and hibernation stopped working. When i do  #hibernate i get:

.

.

Doing atomic copy (or something)

(and the error-->) PageSet1 has group by <this_varies> pages. Only 100 growth is allowed for!

Afterwards the system freezes.

Here is me hibernate.conf:

```

# Example hibernate.conf file. Adapt to your own tastes.

# Options are not case sensitive.

#

# Run "hibernate -h" for help on the configuration items.

##############################################################################

### Choose your Suspend method. You currently have 3 choices:

###

###    suspend2            Software Suspend 2 (requires kernel patches from

###                        http://www.suspend2.net/)

###

###    sysfs_power_state   Uses /sys/power/state to suspend (activates pmdisk

###                        on kernels < 2.6.8, or vanilla swsusp otherwise).

###

###    acpi_sleep          Uses /proc/acpi/sleep to activate swsusp, or other

###                        ACPI sleep state supported by your machine.

###

##############################################################################

### suspend2 (for Software Suspend 2)

UseSuspend2 yes

Reboot no

EnableEscape yes

DefaultConsoleLevel 1

Compressor lzf

Encryptor none

# ImageSizeLimit 200

## useful for initrd usage:

# SuspendDevice swap:/dev/hda2

## Powerdown method - 3 for suspend-to-RAM, 4 for ACPI S4 sleep, 5 for poweroff

# PowerdownMethod 5

## Any other /proc/software_suspend setting can be set like so:

# ProcSetting expected_compression 50

## Or traditionally like this:

# Suspend2AllSettings 0 0 2056 65535 5

## Or even from the results of hibernate --save-settings with this:

# Suspend2AllSettingsFile /etc/hibernate/suspend-settings.conf

## For filewriter:

# FilewriterLocation /suspend_file 1000

# VerifyFilewriterResume2 yes

### sysfs_power_state

## To use /sys/power/state to suspend your machine (which may offer

## suspend-to-RAM, suspend-to-disk, standby, etc) comment out all the options

## above for Software Suspend 2, below for acpi_sleep, and uncomment this line.

## You may replace mem with any one of the states from "cat /sys/power/state"

# UseSysfsPowerState mem

# PowerdownMethod shutdown

### acpi_sleep

## To use ACPI to suspend your machine (via /proc/acpi/sleep), comment out

## all the options above for Software Suspend 2 and sysfs, and uncomment this

## line. The number refers to the ACPI sleep state - 3 is suspend-to-RAM and

## 4 is suspend-to-disk.

# UseACPISleep 4

##############################################################################

### Some global settings

##############################################################################

Verbosity 0

LogFile /var/log/hibernate.log

LogVerbosity 1

# AlwaysForce yes

# AlwaysKill yes

# HibernateVT 15

Distribution gentoo

# XDisplay :0

##############################################################################

### Scriptlets

###   Scriptlets provide support for doing all sorts of things before and after

###   suspending. The defaults settings here should work for most people, but

###   you may wish to edit these to taste. Consult "hibernate -h" for help on

###   the configuration settings.

##############################################################################

### bootsplash

## If you use bootsplash, also enabling SwitchToTextMode is recommended if

## you use X, otherwise you may end up with a garbled X display.

# Bootsplash on

# BootsplashConfig /etc/bootsplash/default/config/bootsplash-1024x768.cfg

### clock

SaveClock restore-only

### devices

# IncompatibleDevices /dev/dsp /dev/video*

### diskcache

# DisableWriteCacheOn /dev/hda

### fbsplash (enable SwitchToTextMode if you use this)

# FBSplash on

# FBSplashTheme suspend2

### filesystems

# Unmount /nfsshare /windows /mnt/sambaserver

# UnmountFSTypes smbfs nfs

# UnmountGraceTime 1

# Mount /windows

### grub

# ChangeGrubMenu yes

# GrubMenuFile /boot/grub/menu.lst

# AlternateGrubMenuFile /boot/grub/menu-suspended.lst

# BackupGrubMenuFile /boot/grub/menu.lst.hibernate.bak

### hardware_tweaks

# IbmAcpi yes

# RadeonTool yes

### lilo

# EnsureLILOResumes yes

### lock (generally you only want one of the following options)

# LockConsoleAs root

# LockXScreenSaver yes

# LockKDE yes

### misclaunch

 OnSuspend 20 echo "Good night!"

 OnResume 20 echo "Good morning!"

### modules

# UnloadModules snd_via82cxxx usb-ohci

#UnloadAllModules yes

UnloadBlacklistedModules yes

LoadModules auto

# LoadModulesFromFile /etc/modules

### modules-gentoo

# GentooModulesAutoload yes

### network

# DownInterfaces eth0

# UpInterfaces auto

### programs

# IncompatiblePrograms xmms

### services

# RestartServices postfix

# StopServices alsasound

# StartServices aumix

### vbetool

EnableVbetool yes

# RestoreVbeStateFrom /var/lib/vbetool/vbestate

# VbetoolPost yes

### xhacks

SwitchToTextMode yes

# UseDummyXServer yes

### xstatus

## This can be set to gnome, kde or x:

# XStatus gnome

# XSuspendText Preparing to suspend...

# XResumeText Resuming from suspend...

## When using XStatus x, and you have xosd installed:

# XosdSettings --font -misc-fixed-medium-r-semicondensed--*-120-*-*-c-*-*-* --colour=Green --shadow 1 --pos bottom --align center --offset 50

```

Any ideas??

vbetool is active but i dont think it has to do anything.Last edited by TemplarKnight on Fri Dec 16, 2005 9:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pjp

 *DT&T Guidelines for Tips & Tricks (READ BEFORE POSTING) wrote:*   

> This is *not* a support forum. Do not ask questions here.

 

Moved from Documentation, Tips & Tricks

----------

## TemplarKnight

Solution found:    :Wink: 

I added the following line to my hibernate.conf:

 ProcSetting extra_pages_allowance 5000

(I think the value is not so important as long as it's over 2000 or sthg)

----------

## Phlogiston

 *TemplarKnight wrote:*   

> Solution found:   
> 
> I added the following line to my hibernate.conf:
> 
>  ProcSetting extra_pages_allowance 5000
> ...

 

could you please post you new hibernate.conf again, I does not work here. You are using binary ati drivers, correct?

----------

## kernelOfTruth

@Phlogiston:

try this one, for me it works like a charm   :Razz: 

```

# Example hibernate.conf file. Adapt to your own tastes.

# Options are not case sensitive.

# 

# Run "hibernate -h" for help on the configuration items.

##############################################################################

### Choose your Suspend method. You currently have 3 choices:

###

###    suspend2            Software Suspend 2 (requires kernel patches from

###                        http://www.suspend2.net/)

###

###    sysfs_power_state   Uses /sys/power/state to suspend (activates pmdisk

###                        on kernels < 2.6.8, or vanilla swsusp otherwise).

###

###    acpi_sleep          Uses /proc/acpi/sleep to activate swsusp, or other

###                        ACPI sleep state supported by your machine.

###

##############################################################################

### suspend2 (for Software Suspend 2)

UseSuspend2 yes

Reboot no

EnableEscape yes

DefaultConsoleLevel 1

Compressor lzf

Encryptor none

# ImageSizeLimit 200

#ImageSizeLimit nocache

## useful for initrd usage:

 SuspendDevice swap:/dev/hda5

## Powerdown method - 3 for suspend-to-RAM, 4 for ACPI S4 sleep, 5 for poweroff

# PowerdownMethod 5

## Any other /proc/software_suspend setting can be set like so:

 ProcSetting expected_compression 50

## Or traditionally like this:

# Suspend2AllSettings 0 0 2056 65535 5

## Or even from the results of hibernate --save-settings with this:

# Suspend2AllSettingsFile /etc/hibernate/suspend-settings.conf

## For filewriter:

# FilewriterLocation /suspend_file 1000

# VerifyFilewriterResume2 yes

 ProcSetting userui_program /sbin/suspend2ui_text

#FilewriterLocation /swap/suspend 1250

#VerifyFileWriterResume2 yes

 ProcSetting extra_pages_allowance 5000 

########################################################ProcSetting disable_textmode_support 0

#ProcSetting userui_program /sbin/suspend2ui_fbsplash

### sysfs_power_state

## To use /sys/power/state to suspend your machine (which may offer

## suspend-to-RAM, suspend-to-disk, standby, etc) comment out all the options

## above for Software Suspend 2, below for acpi_sleep, and uncomment this line.

## You may replace mem with any one of the states from "cat /sys/power/state"

# UseSysfsPowerState mem

# PowerdownMethod shutdown

### acpi_sleep

## To use ACPI to suspend your machine (via /proc/acpi/sleep), comment out

## all the options above for Software Suspend 2 and sysfs, and uncomment this

## line. The number refers to the ACPI sleep state - 3 is suspend-to-RAM and

## 4 is suspend-to-disk.

# UseACPISleep 4

##############################################################################

### Some global settings

##############################################################################

Verbosity 0

LogFile /var/log/hibernate.log

LogVerbosity 1

# AlwaysForce yes

# AlwaysKill yes

# HibernateVT 15

Distribution gentoo

# XDisplay :0

##############################################################################

### Scriptlets

###   Scriptlets provide support for doing all sorts of things before and after

###   suspending. The defaults settings here should work for most people, but

###   you may wish to edit these to taste. Consult "hibernate -h" for help on

###   the configuration settings.

##############################################################################

### bootsplash

## If you use bootsplash, also enabling SwitchToTextMode is recommended if

## you use X, otherwise you may end up with a garbled X display.

# Bootsplash on

# BootsplashConfig /etc/bootsplash/default/config/bootsplash-1024x768.cfg

### clock

SaveClock restore-only

### devices

# IncompatibleDevices /dev/dsp /dev/video*

### diskcache

# DisableWriteCacheOn /dev/hda

### fbsplash (enable SwitchToTextMode if you use this)

# FBSplash on

# FBSplashTheme suspend2

### filesystems

# Unmount /nfsshare /windows /mnt/sambaserver

 UnmountFSTypes smbfs nfs vfat ntfs

# UnmountGraceTime 1

# Mount /windows

### grub

# ChangeGrubMenu yes

# GrubMenuFile /boot/grub/menu.lst

# AlternateGrubMenuFile /boot/grub/menu-suspended.lst

# BackupGrubMenuFile /boot/grub/menu.lst.hibernate.bak

### hardware_tweaks

# IbmAcpi yes

# RadeonTool yes

### lilo

# EnsureLILOResumes yes

### lock (generally you only want one of the following options)

# LockConsoleAs root

# LockXScreenSaver yes

 LockKDE yes

# LockXLock yes

# LockXAutoLock yes

### misclaunch

# OnSuspend 20 echo "Good night!"

# OnResume 20 echo "Good morning!"

OnSuspend 10 sudo /sbin/ifconfig eth0

OnSuspend 10 sudo /sbin/ifconfig eth1

OnSuspend 15 umount /media/data01

OnSuspend 15 umount /media/win

OnSuspend 15 sudo killall dhcpcd

OnSuspend 20 echo "Good night!"

#OnResume 10 /sbin/modprobe ipw2200

OnResume 10 sudo /sbin/dhcpcd eth0

OnResume 15 mount /media/data01

OnResume 15 mount /media/win

OnResume 10 sudo /etc/init.d/acpid restart

OnResume 20 echo "Good morning!"

### modules

# UnloadModules snd_via82cxxx usb-ohci

#UnloadModules fglrx

 UnloadAllModules yes

UnloadBlacklistedModules yes

LoadModules auto

# LoadModulesFromFile /etc/modules

### modules-gentoo

 GentooModulesAutoload yes

### network

# DownInterfaces eth0

# UpInterfaces auto

### pcmcia

# EjectCards yes

### programs

 IncompatiblePrograms xmms

### services

# RestartServices postfix

# StopServices alsasound

# StartServices aumix

RestartServices alsasound hotplug coldplug

### vbetool

 EnableVbetool yes

# RestoreVbeStateFrom /var/lib/vbetool/vbestate

# VbetoolPost yes

# RestoreVCSAData yes

### xhacks

SwitchToTextMode yes

# UseDummyXServer yes

### xstatus

## This can be set to gnome, kde or x:

 XStatus kde

 XSuspendText Preparing to suspend...

 XResumeText Resuming from suspend...

## When using XStatus x, and you have xosd installed:

# XosdSettings --font -misc-fixed-medium-r-semicondensed--*-120-*-*-c-*-*-* --colour=Green --shadow 1 --pos bottom --align center --offset 50

```

----------

## ranma37

Setting ProcSetting extra_pages_allowance solved my problem.

Thank you very much.

I use ati-drivers 8.21.7 with DRI enabled.

----------

